# Newbie help



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to aquatic plants and I need some help. I bought some amazon swords and some othe rplant, dunno the name but it has very long and thin leaves. Anyways, what should I do to help them grow and keep them healthy? I bought some "Plant Gro" fertilizer wich the guy at the store said would take care of them, but I've been hearing a lot about the CO2 and wanted to know if it was really necessary and if so, how can I make one for my tank for cheap?

My tank is 90 gal btw.

Thanks.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

I suggest you set up your tank to your liking, take some tests after a couple days, I suppuse you already have the filters working right, test for Kh and Ph. These two numbers will tell how much CO2 your tank can handle and still keep a balance 'tween best plantgrowth, and not causing any harm to your fish. Then take a test for CO2 to see if you need to add more.

Still CO2 is rarely a necessity unless your tank is heavily planted and have a low fish-stock.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

The tank has been up and running for about 3 months. I have 6 caribes in it


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Co2 addition depends on the type and the amount of plants in your tank.In your case i don't think that this is nessecary.Look first other requirements such as proper furtilization and lighting and THEN the CO2 addition...


----------

